# HELP how to make a custom deff rolla



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I am making a battlewagon custom and i need to make a deff rolla but all attempts i have made have failed miserable pleese help!!!!!

Comment!!!!

Thanks 
D


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

Try using the round cardboard thing that toilet paper is wrapped around as a basis. The circular ends can be made of plasticard, and the spikes can be cut up and sharpened bits of plastic sprue. Great thing about orks is that you don't have to be neat, because they're right at home with messy 

If you have PVA glue to spare, maybe first coating the toilet roll with PVA to harden it wouldn't be such a bad idea. Hope I helped!


----------



## bigmark268 (Jun 17, 2008)

krooza's strat for a deffrolla FTW 

http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/?showtopic=9944


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome thanks keep ideas going and post them


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

You can also use a small soda can, like a V-8 can and cut up sprues and stick them onto the can as spikey crushey bits.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd use a piece of PVC pipe for a very solid base then get a drill and drill 666 holes then get a thick wire the size of the holes and cut just under 666 short pieces the fill most of the holes and damage the rest as if the spiked were ripped or blasted out of them by mines.


----------

